# Grundregelarten und Synchronisationsbetriebsarten bei IndraDrive



## ViktorH (25 Dezember 2013)

Vorab wünsche ich Euch schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage 

Nun zu meiner Frage bezüglich der Betriebsarten bei Bosch Rexroth IndraDrive-Servoreglern.
Was ist eigentlich der genaue Unterschied zwischen den Grundregelarten Momentenregelung, Geschwindigkeitsregelung, Lageregelung und der Synchronisationsbetriebsarten?
In einer Schulungsunterlage habe ich gelesen: „Die Synchronisations-Betriebsarten ermöglichen den Synchronlauf des Antriebes in Bezug auf eine reale oder eine virtuelle Leitachse“.
Was das bedeutet ist mir zunächst klar. Eine reale Leitachse beispielsweise bildet ja einen Sollwert aus einem extern angeschlossenen Messgeber.
Weiterhin habe ich noch das hier in einer Schulungsunterlage gefunden: „Neben den drei grundlegenden Betriebsarten gibt es auch noch weitere Betriebsarten. Diese sind alles weiterführende Arten der Lageregelung, d.h. wird eine dieser Betriebsarten aktiviert, ist der Lageregelkreis geschlossen“.
Wie kann ich mir nun beispielsweise den Regelkreis einer Geschwindigkeitssynchronisation vorstellen, bei der der Lageregelkreis scheinbar geschlossen sein soll? Oder wird dieser nur bei bestimmter Parametrierung kurzzeitig geschlossen? Um beispielsweise bei der Geschwindigkeitssynchronisation additive Leitachspositionen aktivieren zu können?


----------



## Knaller (12 Januar 2014)

Also die Betriebsart Geschwindigkeitsregelung hat nix mit Lageregelung  zutun. Bei der Geschwindigkeitsregelung wird nur die Geschwindigkeit  geregelt.  Es kann ein aditiver Geschwindigkeitsollwert zugeschaltet  werden. Die Geschwindigkeit kann auch synchronisiert werden. Kann aber  einen Postionsversatz beinhalten.   
Bei Betriebsart  Lagesynchronisation wird die Position sychnron gehalten (mit Getriebe  usw.) es kann ein Lagesollwert aditiv zugeschaltet werden. Hier ist der  Lageregelkreis immer geschlossen.
Bei allen Betriebsarten außer Momentenregelung kann ein externer 2.ter Geber verwendet werden.
Alle Betriebsarten können fliegend umgeschaltet werden.  Es gibt Parameter die den Übergang dann bestimmen.
Bei  der  Synchronistaion von Achsen kommt es auf die Mechanik an. Wirken 2  Antriebe auf die gleiche mechanische Welle kann man eine Mometenkopplung  machen. Bei nicht mechanisch gekoppelten Achsen zum Beispiel  Portallader mit großer Spannweite werden die Antriebe Lagegekoppelt.
Ansonsten die Doku bei Bosch Rexroth runterladen.


----------



## sps-forum.de (25 April 2014)

Das Thema ist schon etwas alt, aber meine Frage passt hier gut.
Wir wollen ein zwei Motore im Master/Slave-Verband positionieren. Kein Problem.
Am Ende der Fahrt soll dieser Verband auf Momentenregelung umgeschaltet werden. Geht das?


----------



## Knaller (25 April 2014)

Moin

Vom Prinzip ja !

Die Applikationen müsstest Du genauer erklären.  Momentregelung oder Steuerung.   Eine vernünftige momentenregelung funktioniert nur mit einer Rückmeldung aus der Mechanik sprich kraft Sensor
 Soll bei der momentenregelung jeder Antrieb alleine regeln oder zusammen     

Daher mehr Input bitte   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sps-forum.de (25 April 2014)

Hallo Knaller.
Bei der Anwendung werden zwei Profile zusammengefahren und anschließend gefügt. 
Ein Profil ist fest und das andere ist durch ein Gantry in X beweglich.
Ich dachte mir das so:

Bis auf 1mm werden die Profile mit Positionsregelung schnell zusammengefahre
Jetzt wird die Achse so programmiert, dass ihr Ziel 1mm hinter dem Anschlag liegt
die Achse erreicht ihr Ziel nie und der Antrieb drückt mit Momentenbegrenzung die beiden Profile zusammen
Das wäre die Anwendung.
Welche Betriebsart ist sinnvoll?
Wie gehe ich vor?


----------



## V W (25 April 2014)

Das was du beschreibst ist eine normale Drehzahlregelung (Positionierung) mit überlagerter Drehmomentbegrenzung.


----------



## Knaller (25 April 2014)

Moin
Also das ist eine positionsregelung. Mit anschließendem Kommando Festanschlag fahren

Es wird im Prinzip wieVW es beschrieben hat

Ja gibt es beim indradrive. Für die Kopplung gibt es fertige Paramtersätze.  Das mit dem Kommando Festanschlag müsste ich nach schauen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sps-forum.de (25 April 2014)

Vielen Dank. Das klingt ja gut.
Schade nur, dass es bei Bosch-Rexroth so wenig Doku gibt.


----------



## Knaller (25 April 2014)

Moin
Das mit der Doku würde ich zurück nehmen.
Das sind 6,5 Kg in Papierform.
Schau mal unter www.boschrexroth.com/dcc
Da geht`s dann weiter.
oder direkt http://www.boschrexroth.com/modules...AFD98DAE10E42126BDDD&sch=M&id=10425,1,1161203

Ansonsten PN an mich wenn Du nicht zuviel Daten bekannt geben willst.

Der 2te Link bombt dich mit der Parameterliste zu.


----------



## Knaller (25 April 2014)

Moin
Da es leider immer wieder Probleme mit dem Zugriff auf die Doku bei Bosch kommt, hier mal eine Auflistung

Hier kommt man ins Medien Verzeichnis
http://www.boschrexroth.com/various/utilities/mediadirectory/index.jsp?oid=118749

Hier könnt ihr jetzt in die verschiedenen Produkt Zweige abtauchen


----------



## Knaller (25 April 2014)

Moin
Screen klappt nicht
Daher die Teielnummern   Bei Google und es geht ab

*R911328650*  Parameter MPX18
*R911326539*  Diagnose MPX018  
*R911331235*  Funktionsbeschreibung MPX17
*R911318789*  Anleitung für Indradrive Hardware
*R911306139*  Zubehör
*R911322948*  Kabel
*R911295011* Steuerteile aktuelle Version
*R911338961* Steuerteile neue Generation  kommt jetzt im Sommer in den Verkauf
*R911322209*  HCS 01


----------

